# Aggressive Guppies?



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

I recently bought three guppies (two females and a male) for my 10g tank. There's no problem between the guppies and the little cory cats in the tank, but I've noticed one female guppy tends to chase and nip the other female. I was told that two male guppies might do this to one female, so that's why I bought two females and only one male. Is there any reason for this?

The guppies all came from the same tank at the lfs, and all seemed to have no problems with each other. My tank isn't heavily planted right now, so if more plants would help break up the view, I'd definatly do that. I do have room for another guppy if the 'school' isn't big enough, though I'd rather do plants then more fish.

Suggestions?


----------



## ultasol (Mar 12, 2006)

You might have a female gambusia. They can be aggressive, and are sometimes mistaken as guppies and are contaminants in guppy shipments.


----------



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

Both females I have look exactly the same (minus that one is a little big bigger, and has slightly more red on her tail fin then the other one does). It's the smaller one that actually picks on the bigger one.

I've been trying to get pictures of them, I'll try to post one asap.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Some times a preg female will go after the other one... besides that i cant say.


----------



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

Both females appear to have that gravid spot showing, and according to my fish book, that means both are pregnent. I'm not sure if this is causing agression or what. When i woke up this morning, I noticed that the fish weren't really picking on each other anymore, but they've spread out across the tank more.  Perhaps a plant or two more will insure they don't bug each other that much.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Gravid spots aren't always a sign of pregnancy. I can pick 2 week old female Guppies out because of their gravid spot. If the females are adults and have been with males, then, undoutedly, they are pregnant. The "aggression" you are seeing is normal. They are just setting up their pecking order in the new environment. It should start to diminish in a couple more days though you will still see it on occasion. Good luck.
Tony


----------



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

Good to hear the aggression will end soon! I've put a few extra plastic plants in, and the guppies seem to enjoy them. The agressive female has also started chasing the male away, especially when he dances around her. Hopefully, there will be fry soon!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi, i have read that red tail females tend to be more aggressive than other colors.
this has proved to be true in my guppies And my red female always tries to eat the fry whereas the blue female just ignores the fry.
The red ones mother was just as vicious.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

As a Guppy breeder, I agree with your assessment of Red Guppies. My Reds were always more aggressive than the other colors and much more cannibalistic. That is the main reason I gave up breeding them even though Half-black Reds have always been my favorite color variety.
Tony


----------

